# OFISCHER Photography Website



## OFISCHER (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello Photoforum users  I recently (Yesterday) Started off this new Photography website for myself
so that i could sell some of the photos that i've taken.... can i get some opinions on the site
and setup etc also the photos?  Would be apreciated 

ottofischer

- OFISCHER Photography


----------



## OFISCHER (Apr 22, 2014)

Hope the link works


----------



## Braineack (Apr 22, 2014)

from what I can tell you site consists of 4 images each for sale for $2 without the ability to even look at them closely... is that correct?


----------



## Stevepwns (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah I would recommend allowing for full screen viewing.  The site seems a little slow to load and switching between pages is slow. Get rid of the fade in and out. Other than that, the site has a nice layout. Its not cluttered and has a nice feel to the overall appearance.


----------



## OFISCHER (Apr 22, 2014)

The thing is if i had full screenview they could just copy the images couldnt they?


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 22, 2014)

OFISCHER said:


> The thing is if i had full screenview they could just copy the images couldnt they?



Then watermark them; otherwise, are you going to offer them a magnifying glass to view them?


----------



## Judobreaker (Apr 22, 2014)

OFISCHER said:


> The thing is if i had full screenview they could just copy the images couldnt they?



You could easily show them at least twice as big. An acceptable print from an image 800px wide would be roughly 5inch long (I say acceptable, a good print would be smaller).


----------



## AceCo55 (Apr 24, 2014)

Your logo/header takes up a bit of vertical space - you have lots of vacant space on the left and right of it.
On screens, vertical space is precious.
Try this site to simulate what your visitors will see on different sized screens:  Screenfly / Test Your Website at Different Screen Resolutions
Maybe consider the logo then the text to the right of that logo and then your navigation bar to the right of that. ie all on one line allowing people more vertical space to see your images.
For my poor old eyes the menu text is a bit small?


----------

